# Happy Halloween



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I hope all is well after "Sandy" stopped by the North coast.

My 9 year daughter and I were watching the 'Blue Planet" on the National Geographic channel a couple of weeks ago and were amazed at all weird fish that live in the depths of the oceans. We decided to play around with some fishing lures that look like those fish. Since halloween is upon us I thought I would post one that we came up with. We had many memories playing around with these. I was unable to finish the others with the threat of a power outage lurking. I will post the others soon.


This one is a 4" body with lots of foils. The dang thing has crazy walking / hunting action. I hope to post some West Branch muskies chewing on this next summer!

Have a safe and happy Halloween everyone!

John and Carly!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's some Crazy/wild stuff TIGGER!! & just in time for Halloween!!! They DO look as if they're from the"DEPTHS"!! Great color shifts!! They may just make those Musky's jump right in your boat!!! No net needed!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

nice john, that bait almost looks evil, hopefully you can try it on the water soon-i really like them foil baits, very unique


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

That thing is sick!!!! Your baits are so awesome looking. All Eyes got me into making my own stuff, Now i can't get enough. Good luck with that one an the muskies!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Very cool John! If the creature from the Aliens movie and a piranha mated I imagine that is what their offspring would resemble. The stuff you have been doing lately with foil is amazing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's really cool! What a menacing face! It reminds me of one of those saltwater eels with the big teeth. Love the color combo you went with. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats probably the coolest bait Ive seen. Very nice idea which came out super nice!!

Michael


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

reminds me of a lure that one Finnish guy did to a lure competition few years back, yours is more colorful tough


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wicked cool John!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Carly and I had a ton of fun drawing pictures for designs.


Here is a neat one we are working on. We saw a deep water fish that had big fang teeth that we liked. Tried for the same look. 

































We are trying to figure out what kind of eyes to one it.














Here is a new finish technique that we are working to keep everyone on their toes!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pretty scary! It'll look even better with teeth marks on it.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

More cool stuff John!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Good stuff.

Looks like a Dragon fish and a Viper fish


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

John, that latest bait looks like one of mine that I accidentally dropped on the basement floor after E-Tex.  The old dog hair and dryer lint finish.  Can't help but be curious to see where you are going with that. Kinda looks like mouse hair. Love looking at your unique creations. Keep posting!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the nightmare fuel Het!  Makes me want to go swim naked in the ocean...or not


----------



## H2O Boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Very innovative and creative, as always!


----------

